# Wishing to emigrate to USA/ Canada from UK- Advice required



## Calez (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi all,
I currently live in the UK with my partner and son. My partner and I work in IT, both for global IT companies (there may be a possibility of moving through them- although I haven't done much research yet). I own a property, which I plan to sell and put towards a house in our new country. The reason for wishing to emigrate is for a new life, new experiences and a place my partner and I can settle and extend our family. I have visited America three times; I have never visited Canada.
I have been researching a number of topics and appreciate that emigration is a long process, but I am willing to dedicate the time to it- we aim to emigrate by autumn 2012. If you can give some advice on the areas below that would be great, I will take it all into consideration when I continue with the research... 
I need help in the following areas:
Location- The following points are important: Good schools, open spaces (parks), we are into music- so somewhere there are ample gigs/ shows, good areas which are safe for children, groups for children (is it little leagues?!), lots of family events, restaurants/ pubs to eat out... you get the idea. We are all ‘outdoorsy’, my partner is seriously into football and plays to a high standard in the town we currently live in, so this is also important when relocating. We will consider anywhere. I personally want to live somewhere large (maybe on the outskirts of a city) and completely submerge myself in the cultures of our new home.
Housing- Is buying a house in America/ Canada like it is in the UK? What are the processes? Can an immigrant get a mortgage- what are the requirements?
Education- My son will be due to start his secondary school by the time we hope to emigrate, what are the options? My son is on target to attend an all boy’s school, which I 67th best in the UK, what is the likelihood of getting him into a decent public school?
Healthcare- My son is deaf in one ear and my partner is diabetic- how we would manage this in America / Canada?
And any advice on the following please all 
Cars/ insurance
Dentists
Opticians
Retirement options
Vets
Mobile phones
Sorry this post is lengthy, but i am keen to be as thorough as possible to ensure we ‘get it right’.


----------

